# Solicitors fees for probate



## Ballymag (1 Mar 2018)

hi all
I planned to probate my fathers estate but having gone through the revenue CA24 form I’m not sure I know enough to confidently do it. It’s a straightforward one with all passing to my mother so I thought it would be simple enough. I see I have to get a sworn oath by solicitor anyway. Anyone give me a rough estimate of how much this costs and also how much more it is to have one probate the whole thing? Maybe I should leave it to the experts....


----------



## noproblem (1 Mar 2018)

What looks straighforward to you may not be as simple as you think. Same as making a bookpress looks so awfully easy. Try making it though. How much will it cost? I would imagine a %age of the estate + costs so it all depends on value to a certain extent and no of assets.


----------



## PMU (1 Mar 2018)

Ballymag said:


> hi all
> I see I have to get a sworn oath by solicitor anyway. Anyone give me a rough estimate of how much this costs and also how much more it is to have one probate the whole thing? Maybe I should leave it to the experts....


  It should cost about EUR60, less if outside Dublin, to witness the sworn declaration.  If you are an employee or a trade union member ask your personnel office or union rep as they often have deals with specific solicitors or commissioners for oaths.


----------



## Ballymag (1 Mar 2018)

Thanks. Think our union does have a deal with solicitors so will check it out. Estate includes PPR worth around 300k. Bank account has 60k, credit union of 7k and life ins about 5k. That’s it. No other properties, land, stocks or shares.


----------



## twofor1 (1 Mar 2018)

Many spouses have PPR’s, bank accounts, etc in joint names, to simplify things when one passes.

If this is the case with your parents, probate might not be necessary.


----------



## Marsha25 (2 Mar 2018)

Agree with twofor1, if all accounts and house are in joint names probate possibly unnecessary. 

http://www.lawonline.ie/law-guides/personal/probate/


----------



## Ballymag (3 Mar 2018)

Yes. I checked that out. My mother is the nominee in CU and on life ins. Unfortunately 60k is in single bank account and anything over 25k requires probate grant. Looks like it’s only that forcing me to go to probate.


----------



## DirectDevil (21 Mar 2018)

Excuse a silly question but I take it that you are the executor of the will. I ask because some people get a bit confused on this point !

Personal applications for probate are straightforward. The witnessing of the affidavit by a solicitor is simple.  

However, personal probate applications are not for everyone. If you are doubtful about your ability to complete a personal probate application leave it alone and get a solicitor to sort it. Some people start the process and waste time on it only to give it up and instruct a solicitor. In any event, if you make a hash of it the Probate Office have the right to direct that the application be dealt with by a solicitor.

I am not sure of the time delay these days. I suspect that a probate application through a solicitor will be dealt with a deal more quickly than by personal application.

If instructing a solicitor get a few quotes for the work. Be sure to request a Section 68 letter estimating the likely costs. Good advice from PMU about a deal on the affidavit signature witnessing but the same should apply to a probate instruction.


----------



## Xraylady (25 Mar 2019)

I hope I’m not hijacking this thread but contributors seem very knowledgeable on this subject. 
Just quoted €399/hr inc vat with 25-35 hrs most likely required for uncles estate leaving all to 4 nieces equally - no other relatives alive . Estate approx 700k including PPR . Sound reasonable? Solicitor also an executor of his will


----------



## noproblem (25 Mar 2019)

Works out at around 2% of the estate or 0.5% cost to each  beneficiary which doesn't seem too bad. Then again you could say €14,000.00 which sounds dear. However the price charged works out the same.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2019)

noproblem said:


> Works out at around 2% of the estate or 0.5% cost to each beneficiary which doesn't seem too bad.



That is how some solicitors get away with such high fees.

This seems like a very straight forward case. 
Very easy for any individual who is reasonably smart to do.
There really is no way you should be paying €14,000 for this.

But then again, you can do nothing. The uncle made the mistake of appointing a solicitor as the executor.  He can now charge you what he wants and he can delay and faff around for months or even years. 

Brendan


----------



## David_Dublin (26 Mar 2019)

Went through a really bad experience where the sole executor was a solicitor (and the primary beneficiary), but the way the will was designed, they were not liable for the fees. Ended up costing over 60k to do a fairly simple probate where affairs were in perfect order. I objected to the section 68 letter, which seemed only to inflate the final costs even higher. Executor couldn't have cared less, was of no consequence to him or his friends who were the solictors.


----------

